# Muscovy



## Salty dog (Sep 7, 2012)

Raised a mile from us.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 7, 2012)

What happened to your wrist Salty?(assuming that IS your wrist...)


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 7, 2012)

I took the picture.

My arm is far more impressive.

As far as the mark? We call those Sgt. stripes.

Ya got to earn your stripes. If you know what I mean?


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 8, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I took the picture.
> 
> My arm is far more impressive.
> 
> ...



I figured it was a burn or some ****, just hoped there'd be a story behind it. Not that there needs to be. Nice fowl BTW. What's the end result?


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 8, 2012)

Not sure yet. I'm thinking several different ways. They're big birds. 

Going to do some research over the weekend.

Below is me. So I call them as I see'em?


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 8, 2012)

Yer a ropey bastard!


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 8, 2012)

Bastard, no. Bunch a lot of other things.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm a bastard by birth, but not by some people's definition. I meant no disrespect. But yer still ropey regardless


----------



## G-rat (Sep 8, 2012)

Man those are beautiful birds. I think poultry is the pinnacle of all meats. Call me crazy. Seeing something like this is kind of magical for me. The thought of being able to cook birds like those raised that close to where I work is like a dream to me. Great photos by the way.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice birds Salty. Hope you do something with the feet.


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 8, 2012)

Muscovy duck, a face only a chef could love ;x. We've got close to a hundred of these things that live in my neighborhood. All fattened up on bread from people feeding them. I've been tempted to snatch one for a long while. Just can't get caught :hungry:


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 8, 2012)

They tend to be pretty lean compared to other duck. I poach the breasts with thyme in olive oil over very low heat (140 ish) till just med rare. Go great with a lot of things...chanterelles are a hit.


----------

